# Humira Prescriptions



## Brooke50 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

I was hoping someone might be able to help me. I attend a fertility clinic in Ireland but am also attending a Dr. in London for immune related issues. he basically works alongside your clinic. As part of the immune treatment, he has prescribed Humira injections. I asked my Pharmacist earlier if there would be a problem dispensing UK scripts here. She said that Humira is considered a 'high tech' script (like the IVF meds) and the script would need to be written by an Irish Consultant. Puts me in a dilemma as we have not told our clinic here that we are looking into the immune issues unless we really have to. Has anyone had a similar problem?

Thanks a mill

Brooke


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

You could get the script made up in London and sent here.I have a link for the chemist [email protected]


----------



## niamh10 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi

I too am trying to get a high tec script filled - did you have any luck with this one?

Thanks


----------



## Ermitrude (May 17, 2010)

Hi girls

I believe most girls that use Dr G end up going to K Ayers in the Beacon to get their scripts re-written.  As you said Brooke it has to be on the high tech triplicate paper for the dps.  As far as i know he's very familiar with Dr G and does satellite scanning etc for him - unfortunately it does mean shelling out for another consultation fee but don't think there's any way around it.

Ermi


----------



## Brooke50 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi girls,

Just seeing this now. In the end I decided not to get the Humira, and went ahead and did the IVF cycle and I am now pregnant. So you do wonder about some of this immune stuff!!

I know from other girls that attend DR. Ayers that it is very difficult to get him to write the script for Hunira, as he is anti-immunes. I know SIMS here prescribe it. To be honest if I had gone ahead and gotten it, I would have just used Dr. G's script and got it from a UK pharmacy but it is expensive. 

Brooke xx


----------



## Ermitrude (May 17, 2010)

Congrats Brooke - that's great news


----------

